# Is play foam safe? What exactly is it??



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

We just bougth DD some play foam - sculptable little balls that are squishy, moldable, doesn't stick to clothing/furniture, etc. What is it? I can't find info anywhere. Is it held together by glue or...?? Even the website is obscure as to what it IS exactly. I don't want her playing with something potentially...toxic or something.

http://www.playfoam.com/


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

I have no idea but tiis reminded me of an SNL bit of a comercial of I cant believe its not yogurt, it was pretty funny.

Sorry Im no help about the foam but on the site says its non-toxic but who knows....


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

I believe it's tiny styrofoam balls held together by some kind of strange polymer. I don't think it is toxic, and as long as she is past the "putting everything in the mouth" stage, I can't see that it would be a problem.

Oddly, the stuff can stain walls, but it easily removable from most other surfaces. (My kids love it!)


----------



## karen ann (Feb 7, 2002)

Be careful about it near the hair. My Ds got some in his and it had to be cut out.(And he already had a buzz cut. Poor little guy was nearly bald there for a while last summer.)


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

My girls used some while we were travelling and there are two major issues. Grin.

1) Airport security people will take it away "because it is a potential explosive." Sigh.

2) Playing with it for a few minutes makes me want to make and eat rice crispy treats and I've been a vegetarian for 14 years. Time to hunt out the veggie marshmallows...


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

On another note, I threw ours away. It smelled so nasty. I kind of don't trust the stuff. And why so expensive??? What exactly is in it?
I sound like a conspiracy theorist!!!!


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

I know, totally...I was wondering the same thing...I mean, WHY can't I find an ingredients list? And WHAT makes it so sticky? It's gotta be glue..


----------

